

For Ham Radio Geeks, Contact with Space Station Is Exciting - hoggle
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jimclash/2014/10/09/for-ham-radio-geeks-contact-with-space-station-may-be-better-than-sex/

======
hoggle
Quite the family: Owen Garriott a NASA astronaut and father of Lord British
(also known as Richard Garriott) made first ham radio contact from space in
1983...

